# BI bars 2 Koreans in Mactan airport for faking marriage to Pinays



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/News/2020_Yr/08_Aug/2020Aug19_Press.pdf


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey_Joe said:


> http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/News/2020_Yr/08_Aug/2020Aug19_Press.pdf


So a marriage certificate is the only way for South Koreans to visit?

Late 80s PI turmoil and being in the US military with the travel ban, marriage certificate was the only way for us too.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> So a marriage certificate is the only way for South Koreans to visit?
> 
> .


Only recently during the pandemic, even that was stopped a couple of weeks ago. And that's for all foreigners not just Koreans.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

PRESS RELEASE 2020 August 23

BI orders tight screening of aliens claiming they have Pinoy spouses

http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/News/2020_Yr/08_Aug/2020Aug23_Press.pdf


----------

